# Canning Great Northern Beans



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if this should go in Recipes or here. So excuse me if this is the wrong place =D

So I have 25lbs of great northern beans I'm wanting to can. I saw in the canning thread that 3/4 cup of beans and fill the jar with water (for pints) and process for pintos and navy beans. Will this work with northern also? I bet that's as clear as mud LOL!!!

Then I was also thinking about adding ham to some of the jars for ham and beans. My MIL cooks them in a crock pot all day and it's almost soup like. I could eat those till I make myself sick!!! 

This will be my first time using a pressure canner, even though I've had it for almost a year.

I did try to search for anything on this. but I'm terrible with searches. And it's not just this search, it's all searches!!!

Thanks in advance for any and all help!!!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I soak mine over night. Next morning I rinse real well. I then put 2 1/2 cups of beans in quarts and 1 1/2 cups beans in pints. Add boiling water within 1" headspace. Can.

You can put just about anything in the beans that you want I would think, I leave mine plain so that they will be more versatile.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I can kidney, black and great northern beans using the dry method. 

Pints - 1/2 cup dry beans, water to 3/4 inch headspace
75 mins at 10lb (adjust for altitude)

Quarts - 1 cup dry beans, water to 3/4 inch headspace
90 mins at 10lb (adjust for altitude)


For the first few batches I'd be a cautious and put just under a the measure. Black beans swell a little less than the other two. I do add ham/bacon for flavour and usually add a few less dry beans when I do. Salt and spices to taste. 

I really like this method of cooking beans as I use the liquid to help thicken the dish I'm going to add it too (extra flavour as well). You can of course rinse them if you want clean beans.


*I have no idea if this is USDA approved.*


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

just remember if you add meat you need to make sure they are processed for 90 min. for the meat to can safely. Many people do can beans with ham chunks (me for one).


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank You for all the recipes!!!

I'm going to try them all and see which produces what I have in my mind =D

I actually like them a little mushy LOL!!!

My plan is to can some plain (with just seasoning) and then can some with ham (like soup). That way I have some to add with a meal and some that are a meal =)

Time to find some chunk ham =D


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Real happy to see this here today. I had been tinkering with the idea of canning some beans and then I soaked some chick peas overnight in a jar and had to practically chip them out. I decided that canning beans would be one thing where I actually need to follow directions quite closely.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

boomer said:


> and then I soaked some chick peas overnight in a jar and had to practically chip them out.


LOL, been there done that, not for canning just soaking overnight then...:scratch


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I can kidney, black and great northern beans using the dry method.
> 
> Pints - 1/2 cup dry beans, water to 3/4 inch headspace
> 75 mins at 10lb (adjust for altitude)
> ...


Ok I just realized I have a ton of beans!!! First batch is coming up to pressure =D Only did 7 pints cause I was nervous LOL!!! Next batch I may do 14 if all goes well!!!

DH kissed me, told me he loved me and left to do yard work LOL!!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> I soak mine over night. Next morning I rinse real well. I then put 2 1/2 cups of beans in quarts and 1 1/2 cups beans in pints. Add boiling water within 1" headspace. Can.
> 
> You can put just about anything in the beans that you want I would think, I leave mine plain so that they will be more versatile.


I find that this is the best way to canned beans, that way you can make any recipe with them in a moments notice.
Freyadog, I thick you are my competitor.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

razorback said:


> Ok I just realized I have a ton of beans!!! First batch is coming up to pressure =D Only did 7 pints cause I was nervous LOL!!! Next batch I may do 14 if all goes well!!!
> 
> DH kissed me, told me he loved me and left to do yard work LOL!!!


I didn't blow myself up  waiting for the pressure to be zero now!!! Then going to try 14 pints at one time


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Question, after canning dry beans are they ready to eat at this point or do the require additional cooking?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Nothing that is pressure canned "requires" cooking afterwards, it is thoroughly "cooked" already. Some people heat canned foods to boiling to destroy any botulism toxin that could have formed from defects but many do not.
If you inquiring about the texture then I have found it varies a bit but generally they are tender unless something is added to stop that.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I opened them and heated them up on the stove. They were awesome!!!! And I know what exactly went into them =D


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you. I am excited to try canning beans. It eliminates the need to have so much water on hand.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Canning any type of bean is so easy! Very little prep and hard to mess up. Here are some great directions on a favorite canning blog. http://www.sbcanning.com/2011/09/beans-pinto-black-kidney-how-to-process.html (this is not my blog, but a favorite of mine to visit)


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Razorback,

While I haven't canned any yet. I make a recipe of soup beans using primarily pinto that my great granny used to make. They lived in a holler in Ky and had 13 kids, so lots of mouths to feed. 

Any how 1lb of beans soaked overnight, rinse add to the crockpot cover with water.
I take 1-1.5lbs of smoked pork belly trim the thick skin off and drop it in the crockpot for fat and flavor, then cut up the belly into bite sized pieces. Add 1 lrg onion for flavor, some cumin, chili powder and salt to taste. cook this on high for 5-6hrs. serve with corn bread muffins or whatever warm fresh bread you prefer.

When I get home next time I plan to can this up without the cooking in the crockpot part. I've heard from many that canning cooked beans will cause them to turn to mush. Although I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

That sounds so GOOD!!!!!


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

*Mush*



smaj100 said:


> Razorback,
> 
> When I get home next time I plan to can this up without the cooking in the crockpot part. I've heard from many that canning cooked beans will cause them to turn to mush. Although I haven't tried that yet.


They do get a bit mushy but they still taste good!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

rhiana,

a bit mushy? instant mashed tater mushy? lumpy gravy mushy? refried bean mushy? sorry just trying to get a feel for which what they will go. I guess I just need to put my big girl panties on and can a batch and see how they turn out. At least thats what the DW would tell me.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

smaj100 said:


> rhiana,
> 
> a bit mushy? instant mashed tater mushy? lumpy gravy mushy? refried bean mushy? sorry just trying to get a feel for which what they will go. I guess I just need to put my big girl panties on and can a batch and see how they turn out. At least thats what the DW would tell me.


I think they're refried bean mushy. I do the dry can method too, add a little onion, some ham, seasonings. Mmm good with cornbread. And always perfectly cooked when they come out of the pressure canner and way less prep work. I find 1 pint will feed 1 person for dinner and a quart feeds 2 of us if having just beans.


----------

